# Probleme mit Philips DvD Brenner



## Systemofadown (26. November 2004)

Hallo liebe User!

Ich habe ein Problem, ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen Philips DvD Brenner +/-, Double Layer und 16 Fach gekauft.

Ich habe mir dazu dann noch ein 5er Pack Philips DvD Rohlinge gekauft die nur 4-fach beschreibbar sind.

So nun sitze ich hier zu Hause und will mir eine DvD Brennen und stelle den Brenner auf 4-fach ein und fange an meine Daten zu brennen. nach einer gewissen zeit sagt Nero mir das der Brennvorgang fehlgeschlagen ist. Dies ist mir schon 2mal passiert und ich will nicht meine DvD Rohlinge hier "verbraten" denn die sind leider bisschen teuer.

Wisst ihr vielleicht woran das liegen kann? Liegt es vielleicht an einer Datei oder an meinem PC? Oder sollte ich mir ein anderes Brennprogramm zulegen?

Vielen Dank schonmal

MFG Das System ;-)


----------



## Marty_FfM (30. November 2004)

Nö,

lege dir mal andere Rohlinge zu und mache einen Update der Firmware des Brenners. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann bring ihn zurück.

Man kann das dann natürlich auch anders in Ordnung bringen, nur warum solltest du das Problem anderer Leute (Hersteller) zu deinem Problem machen lassen?

Gruß
Martin


----------

